# Need help finding company to import and convert



## titaning (Jan 18, 2007)

Newbie here that cant find what Im looking for after searching for a good 30 minutes.

I am looking to import my 96 r33 i have in the cayman islands to Tampa, Florida. Its ready to go. I have the shipping arrangements already made but i have yet to find a company to import and get it road ready and certified to where i can register, title, insure and DRIVE it. any help is greatly appreciated. I know there HAS to be someone on here that can help out or has done this before. 

***I am not interested in dealing with anyone doing anything illegal. Everything must be 100% legal and exactly according to the book***

Thanks
kenny


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

contact any of these two....

Be prepared for a big bill of $25,000+ 

J.K. TECHNOLOGIES 

3500 SWEET AIR ST, BALTIMORE, MD 21211

[email protected]
410-366-6332 410-366-7655 

G & K AUTOMOTIVE 

2530 SOUTH BIRCH ST, SANTA ANA, CA 92707

[email protected]
714-545-9503 714-545-7667


----------



## titaning (Jan 18, 2007)

my next question... is it worth it to bring it in? i mean how valuable are the R33's that are road legal for resale? personal value... its invaluable to me...


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

a federally legal r33 gtr will fetch upwards of $60,000 for a relatively stock car


----------



## titaning (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW really?? i didnt think that much but thats awesome... ive never seen a TRUE street legal R33 for sale. hmmm well then it would DEF be worth it to bring it in. the car is unbelievable!!!


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

If you do go through the trouble of having it federally legalized, you could probably get more than that if you stick it up on Ebay. About 6 months ago a 32 GTR went for over $60,000!


----------



## titaning (Jan 18, 2007)

its looking like itll run about $20k to get it US DOT legal thru J&K Technologies. they are apparently the only company that can do it 100% legal. at that price and what i paid for the car, it might be WELL worth it.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

no Ri can fed a skyline.even if they re-crashed test BS the cars again.the current people at DOT and EPA wont give the car the go ahead


----------



## titaning (Jan 18, 2007)

however, the more and more i read forums and posts and talk to people.... it may not be so easy... even with deep pockets


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

i wonder why they have made the skyline so hard to import and legalize. I'm 18 and just gettin into the scene. whats the big deal? let me know if you dont mind.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

the reason they have made it so hard and why there is so much attention is down to idiots, plain and simple. idiots who try and vin swap cars, stolen parts and stolen cars, the fack that they dont meet federal requirments is one thing, but then again so many other cars dont either but dont have any problems such as noble, ferrari f40 etc etc. Forums have played a big part in it also. There has been to many people causing problems because what they have and are doing that the goverment cant look the other way and have to act on it.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

titaning said:


> its looking like itll run about $20k to get it US DOT legal thru J&K Technologies. they are apparently the only company that can do it 100% legal. at that price and what i paid for the car, it might be WELL worth it.



NO ONE can federally convert a skyline, regardless of what is said on the approved list of cars. No matter how deep your pockets are. Only way is to buy parts etc


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

Aren't there companies (in the Caymans area) that can break it into parts and ship it to Florida and then it will have a clean title?

BTW a nice legal R33 GTR in the Dallas area was unsold for months at $40,000. At 60k+, my demand curve says there are very few buyers at that price. Sounds like a salesman talking.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

El Nismo said:


> Aren't there companies (in the Caymans area) that can break it into parts and ship it to Florida and then it will have a clean title?QUOTE]
> 
> Thats what i was saying about parts etc...lots of places to get it done


----------

